# Bumps on cigar wrapper and ash?



## bryan00989 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello everybody, I kind of feel like I'm going to end up answering my own question from what I've read in other threads on here, but to end my worries I wanted to ask. Earlier I was smoking a Aging Room small batch that was covered in very tiny bumps in the wrapper, when smokes it showed up as white bumps in the ash. Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I've read that the bumps on the wrapper aren't beetle holes but I just got a toothy cigar? And that the bumps in the ash are just grain? This worried me as this is the second of the same cigar I've bought from the same shop (from the same box I'm assuming) and the other one has a smooth wrapper. The cigar in question did have a sandy or "toothy" feel to it. I just got a another 100 count humidor and stocked it with a few boxes, last thing I want is a beetle out break. I didn't hear any cracking or popping sounds as I smoked it. But if it was beetle eggs, they tasted pretty  good. :eyebrows:. 
Any input would be greatly appreciated, happy smoking.


----------



## Skraff (Jun 24, 2012)

If I could post links yet I would, but I cant 

Anyways, read an interesting article on this on cigarfan. 

Tooth is the texture on the surface of the cigar. The bumps you can feel on the wrapper.

Grain is formed during the fermentation process from the cells breaking down. It shows as balls or discs in the ash.

Is the jist of what the article says.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

It has been explained to me that the bumps, or teeth, are tiny pockets of oil from the tobacco. As the stick ages, the oil fades but the bumps remain.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

The white specs in the ash are Mineral specks or so i have been told.


----------



## cigarmax (Feb 23, 2011)

No worries, this is just a toothy wrapper.


----------



## bryan00989 (Mar 4, 2013)

Ah thanks for the answers guys.


----------



## TheGipper (Jun 13, 2004)

Beetle holes are unmistakeable *holes*. You will know it if you see it. Hopefully you never see it.


----------



## bryan00989 (Mar 4, 2013)

TheGipper said:


> Beetle holes are unmistakeable *holes*. You will know it if you see it. Hopefully you never see it.


I just found out lol. I ordered a sampler online and one cigar had a pretty big hole in it through to the middle with half of the cigars damaged. I'm not putting it anywhere near my humidor. It's already being processed as a return. Will not be purchasing through that retailer anymore. Your right though, it looks nothing like toothy wrappers or grain. Looks like somebody stuck the tip of a ball point pen to it. Glad I inspected them.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

bryan00989 said:


> I just found out lol. I ordered a sampler online and one cigar had a pretty big hole in it through to the middle with half of the cigars damaged. I'm not putting it anywhere near my humidor. It's already being processed as a return. Will not be purchasing through that retailer anymore. Your right though, it looks nothing like toothy wrappers or grain. Looks like somebody stuck the tip of a ball point pen to it. Glad I inspected them.


This can happen with any retailer. I wouldn't rule out a retailer for this. If it was a consistent pattern then sure, but for one instance, I wouldn't worry about it. As long as they take care of it.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

smoking a tat mini monster...the face I think.... and it's doing that to me now. I was just wondering about it


----------



## bryan00989 (Mar 4, 2013)

DarrelMorris said:


> This can happen with any retailer. I wouldn't rule out a retailer for this. If it was a consistent pattern then sure, but for one instance, I wouldn't worry about it. As long as they take care of it.


Problems with the retailer have had a consistent pattern to them. Through them online anyway. In store they have one of the best atmospheres and selection of quality cigars. Ordering through the corporation online instead of in this particular location is a different story though. In the past I had purchased a box through them (online), received them so dry they were rock hard. They weren't like the others I had purchased through other online retailers, with the expected time they go through shipping. Contacted them and got no response. They seem to be handling it this time, all though I have yet to receive the promised return label.


----------

